# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Formater le code des versions Delphi Starter.

## gaby277

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Formater le code des versions Delphi Starter.

Les versions de  DELPHI STARTER  ne comportent pas de formateur de code intgr. 

Mais heureusement un formateur en ligne de commande "Formatter.exe" est disponible dans le rpertoire \bin.



Trois mthodes sont indiques  pour le lancer depuis lEDI et formater le projet en cours :

-	avec un lanceur (Delphi) en mode graphique ;

-	avec un lanceur (Delphi) en mode console ;

-	directement.





Ces trois mthodes sont dtailles dans un fichier  daide Windows  FormaterCode DelphiStarter.chm . Les excutables et le code source des deux programmes  sont fournis. 



Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

